# Work in Costa Rica this Winter



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

Pacuare River Tours is accepting applications until July 1st, 2009 for a safety kayaker / photo boater / raft guide. Position begins November 1st, 2009 and requires a commitment until March 30th, 2010. Minimum number of trips guaranteed and lodging provided. Submit a cover letter and resume to [email protected] Strong applicants will emphasize pertinent class IV kayak and raft experience, advanced swiftwater and emergency medical training, and command of the Spanish language. A travel stipend will be awarded to guides who fulfill their commitment.

Don't wait until August to plan your next move...


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

Matt

Unfortunatly I will be finishing up school until the middle of Dec.

But I would love to come down and work for you and Kristen...maybe winter 2010??

The Poudre just started flowing ...heading up there now. Are you planning on coming to FoCo in June or just Kristen?

By the way did you get the card we sent you?

Jon


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

*hey Jon*

We might be able to work something out for a partial season. Usually after you train you could supplement your pay finding work with some other outfitters on really busy days. It's tough for us to guarantee enough work for our one foreign guide per year, but if you're flexible we could probably make something work.

Kristin's coming alone for a few weeks in June. I'll be there in October for a few days for a friend's wedding, but unfortunately won't get to come boat this summer.

Have fun on the river! I miss the Poudre a lot this time of year.

I'll ask K if she got the card, I don't remember seeing it, but thanks it was fun hanging out with you.


----------



## Kmaxie (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Matt, what's happenin'? Nice to see you guys are still boating down there in CR. Gettin ready for a tough one with AVA on the Ark this year. Tell Daniels and Marcela I said hello if you see them around at all. Have y'all had a day as crazy as the day you and Kristen ran with me and Costa Sol? Still pretty vivid in my brain! Have a good year and Safe Boating, Kevin


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

*hey Kevin*

I doubt I will ever forget that day. We still talk about it a lot, and I think it changed the way a lot of people look at high water.

Hope you guys have a great season on the Ark... tell the crew Kristin and I say 'hi' and wish you all the best.

I'll send your wishes to Dani and Marcela next time I see them. We look forward to seeing you down this way again!


----------



## Fischer (Jul 21, 2008)

*INTERESTED*

Hey Matt,

Is the opening for one and only one? My wife and I are potentially looking at CR as an option next winter, would help to lock us in if we were sure both of us could get work. . . Visisted CR in 07, ran the Sarapiqui but not the Paquare. . . We are both fairly good with Spanish, ACA certified, Colorado raft guides with experience in the east coast as well, current CPR & First Aid Certs.

Thanks for any further info . .. 

-Drew


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

Hi Drew,

We could possibly facilitate a couple for next season. When you submit your cover letters and resumés please note that you are applying as a couple.


----------

